# Need a suggestion to replace my drill (battery operated)



## richg99 (Jun 30, 2018)

What is out there that is small; reasonable in price; charges quickly; has at least two set speeds ( not a variable speed that you cannot every control properly); a hand-tightened chuck...and will last?

The story of my loss is below if anyone cares why I need a new drill.
*********************************************

I've had lots of drills over many years. About 9 or 10 years ago, I bought an A123 battery operated Black and Decker VPX 7 volt drill. In fact, I bought two of them. Now, I wish I had bought four or more. 

As you probably know, the entire A!23 battery company went out of business and the remains were sold to the Chinese. 

IMHO, the A123 batteries, while low in power, were great for my needs. They charged in an hour or less. The drill itself was small, lightweight and had plenty of power for my around-the-house/garage/boat usage. 

Anyhow, the last of the two drills died today. I am hoping to resurrect one good one from the two defunct relics, but I have to be a realist. 
Thanks for any help or suggestions.
richg99


----------



## thedude (Jun 30, 2018)

I can't say enough about my sub compact makita 18v drill and driver kit. Very light but could build a house with one they pack so much power. Batteries charge in less than 20 minutes. Impact driver has multiple speeds including an auto sensing speed so you don't strip out screws and over torque. 

Tons of other quality makita tools (including a coffee maker!) in the 18v line so you can expand your collection.


----------



## thedude (Jun 30, 2018)

Oh and sometimes the motto for tools and boat stuff over lap...."buy once, cry once"...[emoji6]


----------



## KMixson (Jun 30, 2018)

I had a Craftsman 18 volt system at one time. It cost me a fortune trying to keep it in working operation. I replaced the drill 3 times, the flashlight twice not counting the bulbs in the flashlight and about 5 batteries. I then bought a DeWalt 18 volt system which was a good system in my opinion as long as I had it. I did have to replace one drill and two or three batteries for it. Then someone stole it from my workplace. They took the case that had the bare tools in it but not the batteries or charger I had charging on the workbench. I now have a Kobalt 24 volt system I have had for a couple of years now and it has been the best set yet. I have not had to replace any part of it as of yet. I am a heavy truck mechanic and use them a lot. I have 5 batteries for it as I keep batteries in a charged state so it is available when I need it. I had multiple batteries for the Craftsman and DeWalt also. I have the 1/2" Drill/Driver, 1/4" Impact Driver, 1/2" Impact Wrench and Blower for it. I have just purchased the blower for it about 2 months ago so I have not used it as much as the drill and impact wrench. It has been more dependable for me than the Craftsman or DeWalt had been. One of my requirements for a drill is having a top speed of 2000 RPM or greater and a 1/2" chuck.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 30, 2018)

Thanks, guys....but...I am looking for SMALL ... remember my deceased B&D was a 7-volt system. i.e. very lightweight. 

18-volt drills I already have. 24 volts is just going to weigh more than 18. 

I appreciate the power of big, sturdy tools. That is just not what I am trying to get this time around.

Keep the suggestions coming, though.
regards,


----------



## DaleH (Jun 30, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Thanks, guys....but...I am looking for SMALL ... remember my deceased B&D was a 7-volt system. i.e. very lightweight.


In a word ... RIGID, their R82005K 12-volt model, as it has the longest warranty of any of the smaller drills. 

Consumer Reports -_ If you don’t harbor a lust for power tools but recognize that you need a drill of some sort, this is the one to buy. For $100, you get everything you need and nothing you don’t. This model has a pistol-grip profile, making it both comfortable and small enough to toss in the junk drawer. Plus it comes with a 3-year warranty for the tool itself as well as the battery. That’s among the longest for drills in our ratings._

I use their 18V models as the drill, the 2 battery packs and the charger all carry a *LIFETIME no-questions-asked full replacement guarantee*. How can you beat that??????


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 1, 2018)

I would cast a second vote for the Makita mentioned by theDude. My contractor friends who use them a lot more than I do swear by Makita. However, the $$ are more than other options out there. 

Some time ago I had a Rigid Jobmax 12v tool. I liked the compact size and versatility. This is basically a powered handle that can accept different tool heads. For example, mine had multitool and right angle drill-driver heads. Unfortunately it contained a lot of plastic parts and just wouldn't hold up to serious usage. If they have improved this tool's durability over the past few years then I would consider it. It is extremely lightweight and the different tool heads make it very versatile.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 1, 2018)

I got a 18v set of dealt tools as payment for working on a friends tractor and ATV. I have had them about 6 years without any issues.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks for all of the suggestions.

Search is over. Went to Lowes. Found a *Bosch* deal. $99.00 for BOTH a 12-volt, Two speed (very important to me); TWO batteries (also important to me); Charger, and a 12-volt DRILL and a 12 Volt DRIVER, plus carrying case.

Two tools; two batteries; good name... I couldn't find anything better than that.

regards, Rich


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 1, 2018)

I like every Bosch tool I own. Very good tools in my opinion.


----------



## gnappi (Jul 2, 2018)

Most if not all of those 12v mini drills use the same battery pack and they only differ in the plastic (removable) housing that forms the base of the pack. 

My Dremel 8220 uses packs from Bosch (with minor mods to the removable base or used without the base) and looking at the Milwaukee and Ridgid and their chargers they appear identical too. I also found some unbranded cells that fit fine with minimal mods. 

Battery packs have been my one bugaboo on buying cordless tools, I don't think I'll ever run out of potential replacements for my Dremel.


----------



## Snowshoe (Jul 3, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Thanks for all of the suggestions.
> 
> Search is over. Went to Lowes. Found a *Bosch* deal. $99.00 for BOTH a 12-volt, Two speed (very important to me); TWO batteries (also important to me); Charger, and a 12-volt DRILL and a 12 Volt DRIVER, plus carrying case.
> 
> ...




Excellent choice.


----------



## handyandy (Jul 10, 2018)

Snowshoe said:


> richg99 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all of the suggestions.
> ...




good buy, I have ryobi stuff got into mostly cause the price was appealing, but I have some of my original dark blue ryobi tools going strong from over 10 years ago. Granted my original nicad batteries have since crapped out, but the old stuff still works with the new lithium ones. Only ryobi tool I have had break on me was the original hammer drill I started with finally just wore out a little over a year ago after many many years of use. I think I got my original set as a kid in middle school at age 12 was a recipricating saw, hammer drill, circular saw, and light. All of those orginal tools still work except the drill I'm 28 now. So people dog on it cause ryobi is cheap but I've had really good luck out of all the ryobi crap I have.


----------

